# Selaginella kraussiana and your growing tips...



## Tetra73 (Mar 12, 2015)

I have total of 3 pots 4" big Selaginella kraussiana and being divided to form a carpet in my vivarium. That was 2 months ago. The first pot I got later in Winter didn't make it. I think they are dead because I think I didn't plant them correctly and too many of the roots weren't attached to the original soil. They eventually melted away. Technically, I only have 2 pots and these were gotten around early Spring. They are thriving I think but I do notice certain stems melting. Some stems are growing as well. 

DSC_3548 by vracing, on Flickr

Since these are tricky plants to grow, I would like to know if you have any useful tips I can use to ensure my spikemoss do not die, eventually.  My soil mix is mostly peat moss with orchid barks and some potting mix. They are the Miracle Gro African Violet mix. My RH is always around 75% to 90%. I mist heavily in the morning and very lightly during the eventing. I use a mixture of distill water and spring water. I do spray some light fert solution to the spikemoss once a week. The lighting intensity is moderate. 4 strips of t8 bulbs on a 3ft x 18" tank. I shaded the front part of the tank in order to reduce the light intensity over the spikemoss carpet. Lighting period is 14 hours. I have a fan inside but the air flow is very weak. Weak enough that water and moisture on the leaves do not get dried up until the end of the light cycle. 

Yes, I did a search on the message board and just wondering if anybody has any new insights and tips.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

What is the airflow like in your tank? With kraussiana, I have had better luck rooting it in a denser soil mix (about 1 part sand to 3 parts peat), in a part of the viv that maintains good humidity, but still gets a bit of air movement.


----------



## Tetra73 (Mar 12, 2015)

Dane said:


> What is the airflow like in your tank? With kraussiana, I have had better luck rooting it in a denser soil mix (about 1 part sand to 3 parts peat), in a part of the viv that maintains good humidity, but still gets a bit of air movement.


The fan is at the center of the tank. Here is the photo. It is blowing air up and forcing it to circulate inside the tank from top to bottom. Leaves and foliage can sway a bit when the fan is on. Because it is an acrylic fish tank, there are 2 2" dia openings by the back corners, right and left side. Air exits and comes in to the tank that way. I didn't use any charcoals but I have no foul smell inside the tank. I went to my local botanical garden and noticed that they also have same spikemoss growing near one of their indoor scapes. Theirs are more flatter and growing flat to the soil. Mine seems to be perking up.... 

DSC_3649 by vracing, on Flickr


----------

